# Kribensis (P. Pulcher) and Angelfish Compatibility



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

So I bought a male and female krib to add to my 55 gallon community tank, I also have a large Angelfish in the same tank. I have read conflicting statements on different sites about the compatibility of my Krib and Angelfish and I want to make sure I don't wake up to a beat up fish. I have had the female Krib for almost a week with no issues, two days ago I added a male (who seems to have taken a liking to the female fairly quickly) and still I have seen neither go after the angelfish. I have plenty of caves in my tank and it is densely planted, plus my angelfish hangs out at the top whereas the Krib stay at the bottom. Has anyone ever kept these together successfully...any horror stories?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You want the caves, or potential spawn area for the Kribs to be either at one end of the tank, or the other. Once they've spawned, they've spawned, they will take over an area of about 18-24" square. If they are in the middle of the tank, that could cause troubles for the Angel. If they are at either end, the angel should be fine.

Once the fry are free swimming, you'll probably want to take them out, to avoid the aggression issues that are likely to ensue.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Just double checking as this is the General African Cichlid forum - Are you putting Angels with Africans?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Kribs are a special africans, they are fine in some communities.

Not sure the angels and them will mix, i'd say it will depend on the fish IME. Some kribs get real nasty, some just happy to live with whoever. Lots of plants and cover is your best option. 9 times out of ten kribs will just rush the angels away.

I keep Neon Tetras with my kribs and they both get along fine, the only problem that would arise is if the angel decides he/she does not want to move.

Things to rememeber are:

* The male krib will often sit on top of the cave and keep lookout if the female lets him. So make sure while on top of the cave he won;t have full view of the tank.

* They will choose caves that are as dark and secretive as possible, so when placing these caves make sure they are in good spots. Like for example, if putting one in the middle, place some big plants and rocks to one side so one half of the tank is covered from thier view. I would generally recommend that each cave should be seperated by a lush amount of plants or rockwork. Shouldn't be able to see one cave from the other ideally.

* Some angels can be agressive themselves, and when the kribs are not mating the tide could turn, so make sure you choose your angel wisely.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice. I put a couple more caves on one side of my tank. So far, so good. The angel and krib are fine for now, even swim next to each other, no chasing or nipping. Hopefully it stays this peaceful when my krib decide to breed.


----------

